# How about smoked cabbage?



## violator (Mar 21, 2010)

Have you ever tried it?
Man is it DELICIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!
I make a ring out of foil, flip the cabbage, core side up, cut out the core first. Then I put in celery salt, beef bouillon, butter, and Italian seasoning (but of course that is just my preference). 
Get the smoker fired up and ready. Then put the cabbage on the grate. I use a skewer to test it in order to see if it is done. I poke the skewer into the hole where the core was and if it is tender thru there it is ready.
My Boyz LOVE them.
Give em' a try.


----------



## bassman (Mar 21, 2010)

I haven't done this as yet, but have been meaning to.  Thanks for the reminder.  I'll for sure do one on my next smoke.


----------



## violator (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah, I wish I had something else to put on there, but today it'll just be the cabbage. Haven't made up my mind what the main course will be.
My youngest Son, Nick & I just put the smoker together last week-end, and when we were just about done I said "Next weekend I'm gonna smoke some cabbage." He already had plans to be at his mother's place this weekend so he says "Oh sure, make that when I'm NOT here." I replied "Yep, it's because cabbage makes you FART!!!" He got a chuckle out of that.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm gonna try this, since there is a lot of cabbage at the store


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 21, 2010)

My recipe for cabbage would be two easy steps.

1. Remove from package.
2. Place directly into garbage. 

No I'm kidding. My dad takes cabbage from his garden and puts it in tinfoil with onions, yellow and green zucchini and anything else that sounds good and covers with some butter and salt, pepper and old bay I believe. Puts it on the grill and it comes out awesome! I'm sure smoking it would be awesome as well. I will have to try that this summer when he gets come cabbage.


----------



## violator (Mar 21, 2010)

"rbranstnet" is is good, can't wait to hear your opinion once you've tried it (just remember - the cabbage does not take up much room on the grate).

and.."northern greenhorn" the smoker in your avatar looks just like mine.


----------



## acemakr (Mar 21, 2010)

My bride is convinced that my diet does not contain enough 'green'. She'll go all in for this one.


----------



## violator (Mar 21, 2010)

OK, I was worried that I ruined them. I ran out of wood chips (yeah I know ROOKIE), but they had already been on there for about 2.5 hours. I went out to check them and the smoke smelled like an old --OLD campfire. OH CRAP, I GOTTA GET THEM OFF OF THERE. So I set the oven to 375 and put them in there for about another hour & 45 min. They came out VERY GOOD.
I took one over to my co-worker, cuz he's been wanting to smoke one too. When I handed it to him, he says "Oh man, this smells good. Here take these." and he hands me a gallon zip lock full of these meat balls he makes on his Treager (sp??)
I came back home and told my Son - "Well this was a good trade!!"

....sorry about the crappy photo, it was taken with my cell phone.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh yea I would say you received a very good trade. Thats half of the fun of making smoked meat is trading with other people or getting together and sampling everyones stuff. You get to taste all kinds of different stuff and trade recipes. Good times.


----------



## menda (Apr 12, 2010)

I just posted about you, it was my first. (post)  This is the thread I read about doin cabbage. Bless your heart it was amazing.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonds good to me... gonna have to try this one... maybe this weekend (firing a butt & a brisket, this might go good w/ them on a sandwich)... thanks for the idea!!!!!!!!


----------



## placebo (Apr 12, 2010)

Havn't tried this one yet but I do love cabbage so it won't be long. Thanks for sharing your idea!

Looking at your avatar Violater I feel as if I've seen you somewhere before.......hmmmmmmmm?? Oh I know! Your the guy in the new Keystone beer commercials, Keith Stone! (hold my stones ma'am) Lol just kiddin!


----------

